# Muzzle Loader Rust



## The Fever (Dec 29, 2014)

Ok, so SOMEONE in the family used the gun sometime last year and then after removing the primer, left the powder and powerbelt in the barrel. I am in the process of moving and went to break down the gun and clean it before putting it in a case and found this. With some light tapping I was able to remove the bullet from the barrel and I noticed there was a ring of rust/corrosion next to where the bullet was located. I worked on it with a wire brush and some rust remover for about an hour and I was able to remove all of the rust. There is a light ring left where I believe the barrel has pitted but it has not affected the rifling of the barrel (Meaning there isnt a groove from removed rust, but texture changes.) My question is this. Can the gun be used? My gut tells me that the integrity of the barrel is fine and that any rust that was able to removed with as little work as I put into it likely would not result in a malfunction. My super cautious side is concerned. In one more attempt at describing the damage if I run a dry patch through there some fibers catch. If I run the wire brush through it just looks like a light ring , 1/4 inch wide MAX ,around the inside of the barrel afterwords. Thoughts? I was thinking I could run small powder charges through it to assess the condition. Really just looking for some expert opinions to either put my worries at rest or convince me to order a new barrel.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 29, 2014)

A good cleaning is in order !!!!
Correct barrel brushes with soap and water 
followed by complete drying and light overall
lube and you are good to go,,,

BP guns rust..period....Learn to clean ASAP
afetr using and use quality lube off season...


----------



## The Fever (Dec 29, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> A good cleaning is in order !!!!
> Correct barrel brushes with soap and water
> followed by complete drying and light overall
> lube and you are good to go,,,
> ...



Terrific!


----------



## BarnesAddict (Dec 29, 2014)

DO NOT...... store your firearm in a gun case.  Surprising how many don't know that, then end up with a major problem.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 29, 2014)

Would that 1/4 inch area be from the plastic on the power belt?? Just wondering!!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 29, 2014)

BarnesAddict said:


> DO NOT...... store your firearm in a gun case.  Surprising how many don't know that, then end up with a major problem.



I meant that I was going to store it during the move. I am aware of the danger. Thank you though.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 29, 2014)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> Would that 1/4 inch area be from the plastic on the power belt?? Just wondering!!



Interesting thought!!! Would this indicate it is safe?


----------



## icdedturkes (Dec 30, 2014)

I would assume the powder attracted moisture and held it like a sponge right there and thus went to work on your barrel. 

I would get some J-B non embedding bore compound.. Wrap a patch around a brush, smear on J-B, 20 or so passes, new patch, new J-B repeat.. I have cleaned up some pretty neglected muzzys with this. It may help to smooth out that area..


----------



## Whiteeagle (Dec 30, 2014)

The discoloration is NORMAL for two dissimilar metals(Steel/lead) contact. Its called electrolysis. as long as it is NOT pitted, you are safe. You can polish it out with a flex-shaft on a dremel tool if you want! Much better steel in today's muzzleloaders than the "old" days!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 31, 2014)

Whiteeagle said:


> The discoloration is NORMAL for two dissimilar metals(Steel/lead) contact. Its called electrolysis. as long as it is NOT pitted, you are safe. You can polish it out with a flex-shaft on a dremel tool if you want! Much better steel in today's muzzleloaders than the "old" days!



Hmm. Interesting.


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 31, 2014)

I store many guns in soft gun cases, zero issues with any of them, including my muzzle loaders. Cleaning process as well as the protectant used after cleaning will vary your results.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2014)

Usually leaving one unfired and loaded won't cause it to rust, it's after firing and not cleaning that will eat it up. I wouldn't worry about the barrel. As others have said, give it a good cleaning and keep shooting it. I've seen old muzzleloaders that the inside of the barrel was horribly pitted from muzzle to breech that still shot fine and quite accurately.


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 1, 2015)

I left power and bullet in my ML last year.  Major pain in the rear in October trying to clean 'er up and get 'er running again.
Like an idiot, I did it again this year b/c I left the gun at my hunting land.  Just recently fired it to clear the chamber, now a deep cleaning is in order.

What I found out is 99% of them rust....and 100% will rust with loose powder.

ML are a royal pain compared to cartridge firearms, but if you want that extra early "week" to hunt, it can be worth it.

My 2 cents.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jan 1, 2015)

FrontierGander said:


> I store many guns in soft gun cases, zero issues with any of them, including my muzzle loaders. Cleaning process as well as the protectant used after cleaning will vary your results.



Consider yourself darn lucky if you haven't had any rust issues, storing your firearms in cases.  Probably the most widely known "do not do" storage advice ANY long time firearm owner will give.  You may get away with that in CO where its dryer but, don't try that in a state where there's high humidity.
Way to many people take for granted what may be suggested or recommended on internet forums, only to end up with major issues, even life threatening issues.  Like the guy that read reports of shooting smokeless WRONG, then tried it in his Knight.... losing two fingers and maimed for life.  Or the guy that owned one of the original Remington mz rifles, seen a rifle that "looked like mine" and wanted to shoot 200grs from it.  Fortunately he was warned prior to him shooting that load in his rifle, which was NOT one of the new Remington Ultimate rifles.

Varying results???


----------



## FrontierGander (Jan 1, 2015)

what ever way works for you is the way it should be done.

I've had a Traditions kentucky flinter since 05-06 and the bore is in perfect condition and does not rust up over time and it gets stored in a gun sleeve.

Stay away from that bore butter crud, flush the bore out with alcohol to remove any moisture and then oil it. It can't get much easier IMO.


----------



## collardncornbread (Feb 1, 2015)

kroil. the oil that creeps. 
but it smells strong, so be sure to clean it real good before next season. or else you may as well blow a horn at the deer. it smells Brite,


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 9, 2015)

Run a Few Patches dipped in Brake fluid ! make sure it doesn't run on the barrel or it will remove the blueing.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 10, 2015)

I didn't die. I said a prayer, put 50 grains in and pulled the trigger. Sounded like a potato cannon. Gradually worked up. All is well. Love that CVA Wolf. Just needs a new scope.


----------



## RNC (Aug 10, 2015)

Just chootem ,chootem & chootem some more ..

A little pitting down in there don't mean nuthin :0)


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 19, 2015)

Had the same thing happen to me with my Remington 700 ML that I lent to a friend who I got it back from the following year only to find that he didn't unload it.  Major cleaning but the gun is still firing as good as ever 5 years after the incident with no problems.


----------



## Flatone (Aug 20, 2015)

I saw a video a few years back by Larry Potterfield where he rescued a Black Powder gun that had been left for a while and not cleaned.  He takes a bore brush and wraps it with pieces of a stainless steel scour pad and then scrubs the barrel.  This seemed a little excessive and I was hesitant to try it, but it works amazing!

My buddy forgot to clean his gun a few years back and looking down the barrel, it looked like it was a total loss.   I was able to scrub that thing back to 95% and there was still some small pitting, but it still shoot 1.5" groups.


----------



## Clifton Hicks (Oct 2, 2015)

A muzzleloader is essentially just a tube with a couple of holes at either end. All one need do is swab it out once in a while, keep the touch hole clean and maintain a thin coat of oil inside the bore--that thing will run for decades. As long as no major pitting develops at the muzzle accuracy will be fine.

Been shooting black powder for nearly fifteen years and I have discovered that a typical muzzleloader requires minimal maintenance. It is not an M16.


----------



## Strickland1984a (Oct 2, 2015)

Bp guns rust regardless so I found its best to leave it loaded all year. When its time to sight it in shoot it and clean right after shot. It cleans easy after that my buddy found out this year the hard way he unloaded and cleaned his last year I left mine loaded. When we shot them the other day I was  clean sighted in and clean again before he got all the rust out and even fired a shot . Sounds crazy but try it if the charge goes off the bullet has to go out the end and the heat and bullet does most of the cleaning for you. I have a wolf to.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 3, 2015)

How can a firearm that can be cleaned with pure water and lubed with crisco be that much of a pain?


----------

